# will to win



## judokapont (Jan 13, 2005)

Can any body out there give me some advice about keeping the will to win in gradings? i train hard and prepare for the challange and when the time comes for that first fight i am ready but here is where i fall down..... the way the grading system is set up where i come from is that u usally get 3 fights, the first fight i have never lost but then as i wait for the second i start thinking "well you have done your job youve gone up a grade" and then the rot sets in " i dont wanna be here etc......" obviously this does my head right in and victory is lost, im currently collecting points for my black belt so should have this sorted by now, if there are any experianced judoka out there with advice pls help!


----------



## Kirby Minor (Jan 13, 2005)

This is difficult advice to give but I can offer two pieces of advice that may help.  One is on an individual basis to continually challenge yourself in regular training before the grading.  Push yourself beyond what you think you can do.  If your tank is not empty at the end of your class then ask your teacher or sempai (elder students) to work you harder.  I also recommend strength/weight training...not for strength or vanity but for the mental edge it gives.  Progressive weight training that forces you to produce one more rep even when your brain and nervous system says "no" builds perseverance.  Also you should reprogram your mind to believe that you WANT to be there...why practice judo if you don't want to be in a real challenge?  Maybe before the grading you should spend some time writing down all the things you love about being in a judo match and what it has done for your character, in and out of the dojo.  Also be very careful to keep your fighting spirit at all times...believing in yourself, your skills, strongly attacking, and yes some yelling (kiai) during the attack even helps.

This leads me into my second piece of advice that is on a group level instead of an individual one.  I have fostered group encouragement in my classes with tremendous success.  We have a fighting drill where 1 person takes on each member of the class in succession to the first completed throw and during this 2, 3, or 4 minute drill the members of the class that are not fighting encourage the person in the spotlight.  This occurs in Japan with loud "FAITO!" (fight!) or "GAMBATTE!" (don't give up!) yells.  I imported the idea from my time in Japan and have seen great results in spirit.  Not only is the activity positive for the fighter but those who encourage others tend to also be encouraging themselves.  During times of stress you may hear those calls to "keep fighting" and "not give up" from your support structure in the dojo.  You can foster this yourself in the dojo by starting to encourage others...hopefully they will reciprocate.

I hope this helps.  Keep us informed as to your progress..."FAITO!"


----------



## judokapont (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanksvery much for that i am gratefull to u fortaking time to advise me


----------

